# Bota Shpirtrore > Toleranca fetare >  Shenja nga Qielli: Dbor n Arabin Saudite dhe rreshje t rrmbyeshme shiu n San Francisco

## Albo

*A bie bor n Arabin Saudite? Banort ndajn fotot n internet*

NGA Harper's Bazaar Arabia



Banort e Jabal al-Lawz ishin dshmitar t reshjeve t bors t hnn

A bie bor n Arabin Saudite? Bazaar Arabia ndan gjithka q dim

Po, ju n fakt e keni lexuar sakt titullin. Duket pothuajse e paimagjinueshme q mund t bjer bor kudo n zonn e GCC, veanrisht pr turistt q vizitojn. Pra, kur doli lajmi se zona e Jabal al-Lawz e Arabis Saudite ishte dshmitare e reshjeve t bors, sht e sigurt t thuhet se si banort ashtu edhe turistt e vendit ishin pak t hutuar.

A bie bor n Arabin Saudite?
Dimri m n fund ka ardhur, me pjes t zons s Jabal al-Lawz t Tabuk-ut q dshmojn reshje bore t hnn mbrma. Interesante, Arabian Business raporton se Mbretria po planifikon t transformoj pikn popullore turistike malore n nj vendpushim skish t vendosur n veriperndim t vendit.

Edhe pse kjo nuk sht hera e par q vendi ka dshmuar bor prpara se t ket par bor n dimrat e tij t mparshm - n janar t vitit 2016, banort pan reshje bore midis Meks dhe Medins pr her t par n 85 vjet.

Bazaar Arabia ndan imazhe dhe videoklipe t kushteve t motit t shprndara nga banort e Arabis Saudite

#snowfall in #SaudiArabiaSnow enveloped the mountains in Saudi Arabias #Tabuk turning the region completely white as temperatures dropped drastically overnight. The snowfall began at around 1:00 am on most of the al-Lawz area in Tabuk, #SPA reports pic.twitter.com/8oUqzUUgtQ— Rehmat Mehsud (@RehmatMehsuds) December 28, 2022 


#SaudiArabia : Tent pitched deep in the snow in #Tabuk region #تبوك_الان pic.twitter.com/raSkZTXXds— sebastian usher (@sebusher) December 27, 2022 


_nprmjet /@arul86981955 n Instagram_


_nprmjet/@arul86981955 n Instagram_


_nprmjet /@Spa_Eng n Twitter_


_nprmjet /@Spa_Eng n Twitter_


_nprmjet /@Spa_Eng n Twitter_

Burimi: HarpesBazaarArabia

----------


## Albo

*Mesazh nga Qielli? Shirat historik n San Francisko shkaktojn rrshqitje t balts dhe gejzer t kanalizimeve t shprthejn, duke pastruar qytetin e mbushur me jashtqitje (VIDEO)*



N mbi 99% t rasteve, prmbytjet ojn n mnyr t pashmangshme n panik pr dmtimin e prons, prhapjen e mundshme t smundjes dhe madje edhe vdekjen. Por pr qytetin m t ndyr dhe m amoral t kombit, ai llogaritet si nj banj e vonuar dhe thelbsore.

Republika Popullore e San Franciskos u godit me mbi pes centimetra shi n natn e Vitit t Ri, duke shkaktuar prmbytje t mdha n t gjith qytetin. Makinat n t gjith qytetin u zhytn nn ujin toksik t prmbytjes duke lar jashtqitjet, gjilprat dhe tendat e pastrehve nga rrugt dhe trotuaret.

Prmbytjet rezultuan aq drrmuese sa shkaktuan plasjen e gejzerve t kanalizimeve n mes t rrugve. Nj banor vendas postoi n Twitter nj video q tregonte t shumta duke shprthyer n nj zon t vogl.

Sewernados FULL VIDEO HERE https://t.co/oNQ46qxIMl #AtmosphericRiver #sanfrancisco #flooding #rain #geyser #sewernado #HappyNewYear #NewYearsEve pic.twitter.com/FCgGgWWx0b— Jamy Donaldson (@goofyfooter) December 31, 2022 

Ja video e plot:




Nga reshjet historike kan ardhur edhe rrshqitjet e dheut. Kto rrodhn deri n fund nga kodrat dhe n zona t njohura si Folsom Street dhe Precita Park.

Never seen anything like this in San Francisco. Bernal right now… pic.twitter.com/l0J1ZCslY4— Zach Klein (@zachklein) December 31, 2022 

Prmbytjet shkaktuan rritjen e nivelit t ujit deri n at pik saq disa njerz u desh (ose donin?) t lundronin n rrug. Shpresojm, asnjri prej tyre nuk ka glltitur aksidentalisht nj pik.

half the city flooded rn bruh pic.twitter.com/L5XyTYMN8L— ♕•HV$$IN•♕ (@hvss1n) December 31, 2022 

Ndrsa disa mund ta shohin veten t shqetsuar n fillim pr mirqenien e qytetit, ky sht n fakt m i pastrti q San Francisko sht dukur n dekada. Mos harroni, vizitort aktualisht kan nevoj pr nj hart aktuale pr t ditur se ku t shmangin mbetjet njerzore n t gjith qytetin.

Banort produktiv gjithashtu mund t gjejn lehtsim t prkohshm nga individ t pastreh t smur mendor q i ngacmojn dhe i sulmojn. Gjithashtu shum m e ashpr pr t kryer krime si vjedhjet e makinave n kushte prmbytjeje gjithashtu.

Disa mund t argumentojn se Perndia po drgon nj mesazh gjithashtu duke lar tualetin e qytetit me kt ngjarje t uditshme prmbytjeje. Ndoshta Ai sht gjithashtu i zemruar nga banort e qytetit q largohen prej Tij dhe drejt dekadencs revoltuese ?

Ktu sht nj mesazh veanrisht i prshtatshm q konservatort n t gjith Amerikn do ta mirpresin. Kombi yn do ta gjente veten shum m mir si rezultat, nse do ta zbatonim kt bregdet n bregdet.

The New Year in San Francisco was rung in by a biblical flood heretofore unseen. Let’s flush our local politicians, non-profits and corrupt media down the gutters and wash this city of their noxious stench and sins.Welcome to the great cleansing! pic.twitter.com/8g0vcl9ca1— Vasily (@vasilisaemperor) January 1, 2023 

Edhe m shum lajme t mirpritura parashikojn reshje shiu pothuajse do dit gjat dy javve t ardhshme. Vazhdoft pastrimi i madh.


Burimi: TGP

----------


## Albo

*Kalifornia Veriore e mirpret Vitin e Ri me trmet me magnitud 5.4 ball*



Kalifornia Veriore e priti vitin e ri me nj trmet me magnitud 5.4 ball.

Trmeti goditi rreth 9 milje n juglindje t Rio Dell n orn 10:35 t mngjesit, sipas USGS.

Good morning Redwood Coast CA. Did you feel the magnitude 5.4 earthquake about 9 miles southeast of Rio Dell at 10:35 am? The #ShakeAlert system was activated. See: https://t.co/4zt5Owvxod @Cal_OES @CAGeoSurvey @CalConservation pic.twitter.com/4R5mwhldSb— USGS ShakeAlert (@USGS_ShakeAlert) January 1, 2023 

Trmeti ishte mjaft i madh pr t shkaktuar drgimin e nj "Shake Alert" n telefonat celular.

The quake was large enough to trigger the delivery of #ShakeAlert-powered alerts to cell phones by the @fema Wireless Emergency Alert System @MyShakeApp #ShakeReadySD @QuakeAlertUSA and @Android. Did you receive an alert? Share a screenshot if you want. @Cal_OES @ListosCA pic.twitter.com/pD6zKd6rs6— USGS ShakeAlert (@USGS_ShakeAlert) January 1, 2023 

Banort e Redwood raportuan dme materiale t dieln.

M shum se 1000 njerz humbn energjin t dieln.

Nj trmet vdekjeprurs me magnitud 6.4 goditi t njjtin vend n Kalifornin Veriore pak para Krishtlindjeve.

M shum se 70,000 njerz ishin pa energji elektrike n konten Humboldt muajin e kaluar pas trmetit.

Trmeti i muajit t kaluar vrau dy persona, plagosi dhjetra t tjer dhe shkaktoi dme materiale.




Burimi: TGP

----------


## Albo

*Evakuimet e urdhruara pasi 'cikloni bomb' i Kalifornis lshon erra t fuqishme, shi t dendur; shpallur gjendjen e jashtzakonshme*

Nga Elizabeth Weise, Jorge L. Ortiz dhe Thao Nguyen



SAN FRANCISCO – Kalifornia shpalli gjendjen e jashtzakonshme t mrkurn pasi nj stuhi e fuqishme shkaktoi val 45 kmbsh n det, lshoi ​​shi t ngopur n tok tashm t ngopur dhe shkaktoi paralajmrime pr prmbytje dhe rrshqitje dheu, duke ndrprer energjin pr m shum se 100,000 njerz. 

Stuhia pritej t hidhte deri n 6 centimetra shi n pjes t Zons s Gjirit t San Franciskos, ku pjesa m e madhe e rajonit do t mbetej nn paralajmrimet pr prmbytje deri n mbrmjen e von t s enjtes. N Kalifornin Jugore, stuhia pritej t arrinte kulmin n intensitet gjat nats deri n mngjesin e hershm t s enjtes me qarqet Santa Barbara dhe Ventura q mund t ken m shum shi, than sinoptikant.

T mrkurn, guvernatori i Kalifornis Gavin Newsom autorizoi njsit e Gards Kombtare t shtetit pr t mbshtetur reagimin ndaj fatkeqsive pasi nj stuhi masive goditi pjesn m t madhe t vijs bregdetare t shtetit.

Pajisjet dhe personeli i zjarrfiksve dhe shptimit jan vendosur n zonat q konsiderohen m t mundshme pr t prjetuar prmbytje t rnda dhe flukse balte.

"Nse keni akoma energji elektrike, sht nj ide e mir t karikoni celularin, kompjutert dhe tablett tuaj tani ndrsa mundeni," tha meteorologia e Shrbimit Kombtar t Motit Cynthia Palmer n zyrn e agjencis n zonn e San Franciskos. Nse rryma fiket, t kesh akses n informacionin n koh pr stuhin - dhe dika pr t par - do t jet e dobishme, tha ajo. 



Stuhia sht quajtur nj " ciklon bomb " sepse pritet t shnohet nga nj rnie e shpejt e presionit atmosferik q rezulton n nj stuhi me intensitet t lart.

“Gjithka u tha se bhet fjal pr nj ngjarje 30-orshe nga fillimi n fund”, tha Rick Canepa, nj meteorolog me zyrn e Shrbimit Kombtar t Motit n San Francisko. “Shiu nuk do t bjer deri t enjten pasdite ose hert n mbrmje”.

Moti i ashpr mund t bjer 10 ose m shum in shi n disa pjes t Kalifornis Veriore gjat javs s ardhshme, thon sinoptikant . Stuhia e s mrkurs pritej t rrzonte pem, t shkaktonte prmbytje t mdha, t lante rrugt, t shkaktonte shembje t kodrave, t ngadalsonte aeroportet dhe potencialisht t onte n "humbje t jets njerzore", tha Shrbimi Kombtar i Motit.

Por zyrtart paralajmrojn se edhe ather rreziku nuk ka mbaruar. Parashikuesit po vzhgojn sisteme t tjera n det q gjithashtu mund t godasin rajonin me m shum reshje.

Ndrkoh, Kalifornia nuk ishte i vetmi vend q u prball me mot t ashpr t mrkurn. Nj tornado e mundshme ka rn pran Montgomery, Alabama, hert t mrkurn. Nuk pati t vdekur, por kthesa dmtoi m shum se 50 shtpi.

*Vdekje t lidhura me prmbytjet konfirmohen n Sacramento; shofert e shptuar*
Dy trupa t tjer u gjetn t mrkurn pas prmbytjeve n nj pjes rurale t kontes jugore Sacramento, than autoritetet, duke e uar numrin e t vdekurve nga stuhia atmosferike e lumit n natn e Vitit t Ri n tre.

Trupi i tret u gjet n nj automjet q ishte zhytur n uj, tha Sgt. Amar Gandhi, nj zdhns i Zyrs s Sherifit t Qarkut Sacramento.

Viktima nuk ishte identifikuar dhe nuk kishte asnj informacion shtes pr incidentin, tha Gandhi t mrkurn mbrma.

Gjat mngjesit, oficert e Patrulls s Autostrads s Kalifornis gjetn trupin e nj gruaje teksa po rikuperonin automjetet q kishin ngecur pr shkak t prmbytjeve.

T dieln, autoritetet zbuluan trupin e nj burri brenda nj automjeti t zhytur n uj. Gandhi tha se prpjekjet e shptimit n Sacramento County jan duke vazhduar.

Diku tjetr npr komunitetet e Kalifornis Veriore, disa shofer u shptuan nga rrugt e prmbytura dhe pemt e rrzuara. 

Departamenti i Zjarrfiksve t San Franciskos shptoi nj familje t mrkurn mbrma pasi pemt e rrzuara n nj rrug t qytetit bllokuan familjen. 

*Banort e Kalifornis prballen me ndrprerje*
Me shiun e dendur q ngopet tokn dhe errat e forta, pemt kan m shum gjasa t bien dhe mund t shkaktojn ndrprerje t mdha t energjis, sipas Karla Nemeth, drejtoresh e Departamentit t Burimeve Ujore n Kaliforni. 

Zyrtart dhe kompanit e energjis paralajmruan banort q t prgatiten pr ndrprerje t mundshme pr shkak t stuhis duke krijuar komplete emergjence dhe duke mbajtur t karikuara pajisjet thelbsore. 

Gati 178,000 shtpi dhe biznese ishin n errsir ​​t mrkurn mbrma, sipas  PowerOutage.us , i cili gjurmon ndrprerjet. Shumica e ndrprerjeve u raportuan n bregun verior t shtetit.

*Ndihma e t pastrehve nga stuhia*
N kmbt e lagjes Bernal Heights t San Franciskos, Magaly Rowell priste autobusin e saj nn nj ombrell n at q kalon pr nj streh autobusi pran Precita Park. Ajo po sfidonte elementt jo pr shkak t puns s saj n nj kompani sigurie, por pr t ushqyer t pastreht n nj kish aty pran, dika q Rowell tha se bn do dit.

"Nuk sht aq keq nse nuk ka er," tha Rowell ndrsa ombrella e saj u godit nga shiu dhe prrenjt e ujit rrodhn n rrugn Folsom. “Bhet m e vshtir kur era fryn si sot. Un shqetsohem pr njerzit e pastreh. Jan ata q vuajn m shum kur moti bhet i till.”

*Urdhrohen evakuime n qytetet bregdetare*
Zyrtart n Santa Cruz dhe Santa Barbara lshuan urdhra evakuimi t mrkurn pasi stuhia e madhe i v zonat bregdetare n rrezik t lart pr shkak t rrshqitjeve t mundshme t dheut dhe prmbytjeve. 

Urdhrat e detyrueshm t evakuimit jan lshuar pr ata q jetojn n zonat e plagve t djegura n konten Santa Barbara pr shkak t prmbytjeve t mundshme dhe rrjedhave t mbeturinave, njoftoi Sherifi i Qarkut Santa Barbara Bill Brown gjat nj konference pr shtyp t mrkurn.

Zyra e Sherifit t Qarkut Santa Cruz lshoi ​​urdhra t shumta evakuimi pr pjest jugore t qarkut gjat t mrkurs pr shkak t shqetsimeve mbi prmbytjet e mundshme dhe rrjedhjen e mbeturinave nga kushtet e stuhis.

*Ndrprerje fluturimi mes stuhis s fuqishme*
Me errat e forta dhe shirat e dendur, stuhia tashm po shkakton ndrprerje t fluturimeve n Zonn e Gjirit, me m shum q pritet t vijn me afrimin e pikut.

Q nga pasditja e s mrkurs, Aeroporti Ndrkombtar i San Franciskos ka prjetuar 74 anulime fluturimesh, duke prbr 8% t t gjitha fluturimeve.

Rreth 191 fluturime jan vonuar me nj mesatare prej 35 minutash, sipas Doug Yakel, nj oficer i informacionit publik pr aeroportin. "Vonesat dhe anulimet jan rezultat i tavaneve t reduktuara dhe errave," tha ai pr USA TODAY.

"N lidhje me operacionet e prgjithshme t aeroportit ktu n OAK, ekipi yn i operacioneve sht i prgatitur," i tha USA TODAY nj zdhns i Aeroportit Ndrkombtar t Oakland. Pasagjert me fluturime pr dhe nga Oakland inkurajohen fuqimisht t kontaktojn me linjn e tyre ajrore prmes aplikacionit celular ose faqes s internetit pr prditsime mbi fluturimet e tyre.

Heqja dor nga udhtimi pr fluturimet e ndrprera nga "cikloni i bombs" n Kaliforni:

Southwest Airlines po ofron rezervime falas  pr fluturimet e planifikuara pr t mrkurn, pr fluturimet drejt dhe nga Oakland, Sacramento, San Francisko dhe San Jose. Rezervimi duhet t ket t njjtat ifte qytetesh dhe data udhtimi brenda 14 ditve nga data origjinale e udhtimit.
T mrkurn mbrma, Delta Air Lines lshoi ​​​​nj prjashtim nga udhtimi pr fluturimet e planifikuara t enjten dhe t premten pr ose nga San Francisko, Oakland, Sacramento, San Jose dhe Fresno. Diferenca e tarifs do t hiqet kur udhtimi i riprenotuar t bhet m 8 janar ose prpara.

*Banort po prgatiten pr prmbytjet*
N San Francisko, klientt n Papenhausen Hardware ishin m t shqetsuar pr prmbytjet, tha bashkpronar i dyqanit Karl Aguilar.

"Javn e kaluar nj numr i madh njerzish u prqendruan n ati - rrjedhje t vogla, dritare, gjra t tilla," tha Aguilar. “Kishte nj pik ku ajo kaloi dhe njerzit u bn shum m t shqetsuar me zbutjen e prmbytjeve. Kjo stuhi e veant, sht e gjitha pr zbutjen e prmbytjeve.''

Pak dyer n lindje, Grace Daryanani n restorantin Bulls Head ka gati thas me rr dhe fshes me korrent t lagsht/t that. Hapsira e saj sht prmbytur n stuhi t mdha m par, por ajo shpreson se nj zon e re ngrnieje n natyr mund t devijoj nj pjes t ujit.

"Ndoshta kjo do t ndihmoj," tha ajo. 

*Shprthimet e ers deri n 80 mph*
Sinoptikant paralajmruan pr krcnime nga prmbytjet dhe lshuan paralajmrime pr erra t forta n prag t stuhis. Shrbimi Kombtar i Motit n Zonn e Gjirit dha nj paralajmrim t rrall duke thn se sistemi i ardhshm " brutal " i stuhis "duhet t merret seriozisht". 

"Sinqerisht, historia m e madhe tani jan errat," tha Palmer. Zonat bregdetare mund t goditen nga erra n intervalin 40 deri n 50 mph, ndrsa disa zona malore mund t ken erra deri n 80 mph.

Mund t ket prmbytje dhe rrshqitje dheu
Pr shkak se toka ishte tashm e ngopur me m shum se 5 centimetra shi q ran natn e Vitit t Ri, stuhia e s mrkurs mund t shkaktoj probleme t rnda dhe dmtime n disa zona.

"Shqetsimi kryesor jan pellgjet m t vogla ujmbledhse dhe shpatet e pjerrta. Kshtu q rrshqitjet e balts, rrshqitjet e cekta dhe prmbytjet urbane dhe t vogla t prrenjve mund t bhen mjaft domethnse pr nj periudh kohe t mrkurn mbrma n disa vende," tha Daniel Swain, nj klimatolog n Universitetin e Kaliforni, Los Anxhelos.

*Mot i keq, tornado t mundshm n jug*
Edhe jugu u godit nga moti intensiv t mrkurn. Shira t dendur, prmbytje t shpejta dhe moti i rnd u pan n nj zon n t gjith Florida, Xhorxhia, Karolina e Veriut dhe e Jugut.

Nj tornado e mundshme ka rn n lindje t Montgomery, Alabama n orn 3:14 t mngjesit t s mrkurs. 

Rodney Penn , i cili ishte n shtpi kur goditi stuhia, tha se nj gjymtyr e rn nga pema shprtheu xhamat e makins s gruas s tij, por nuk pati dme strukturore n banesn e tij.

“Fjal pr fjal dukej sikur kishte nj mij shkop bejsbolli q godasin ann e shtpis n t njjtn koh,” tha Penn. 

N Karolinn e Jugut, pes qarqe ishin nn vzhgimin e tornadove t mrkurn. 

Shiu i dendur n Kaliforni nuk sht fundi i thatsirs n Perndim
Kushtet ekstreme t thatsirs n t cilat ka vuajtur Kalifornia po ndihmojn n shmangien e disa prmbytjeve t mundshme sepse shum nga rezervuart m t mdhenj t shtetit jan ende mjaft t ulta, tha Swain.

"Ata kan shum hapsir ​​pr kokn tani pr t thithur shum uj," tha ai. 

Shteti e gjen veten n mes t nj emergjence prmbytjeje, edhe pse sht n mes t nj emergjence thatsire, tha Karla Nemeth, drejtore e Departamentit t Burimeve Ujore n Kaliforni gjat nj konference pr shtyp t mrkurn.

"Shum nga pemt tona jan t stresuara pas tre viteve t thatsirs intensive, toka sht e ngopur dhe ka nj shans t konsiderueshm t rrzimit t pemve q do t krijojn probleme t rndsishme, probleme potenciale prmbytjeje, probleme potenciale t energjis," tha ajo.

Ndrsa shirat ka t ngjar t lehtsojn thatsirn afatshkurtr n Kalifornin Veriore prgjat bregdetit, ato do t bjn pak n drejtim t sjelljes s lehtsimit t thatsirs n Perndim n trsi.

"Nuk do t ndihmoj me t vrtet lvizjen e gjilprs n pellgun e Kolorados, por sigurisht q do t ndihmoj n Kalifornin qendrore dhe veriore," tha Swain.

*M shum uj sht rrugs*
Ka edhe dy stuhi t tjera t mundshme n Paqsor, njra q mund t arrij t premten von dhe t ndodh t dieln dhe m pas nj stuhi tjetr e mundshme q mund t arrij t martn, tha Canepa. 

T dyja mund t sjellin nivele m t larta se normalja deri n mes t janarit. 

Ka nj gam t gjer pasigurie pr javn e ardhshme, duke filluar nga disa stuhi t tjera t moderuara q nuk do t shkaktonin shum probleme deri n nj ose ndoshta m shum ngjarje atmosferike lumore.

*far sht nj lum atmosferik?*
Stuhia, e dyta nga tre ose ndoshta katr e drejtuar drejt bregut t Kalifornis, po vjen nga prtej oqeanit Paqsor. sht ai q njihet si nj lum atmosferik ose, pr t prdorur termin m t zakonshm disa vite m par,  nj Express Pineapple sepse e ka origjinn nga Hawaii.

Kto stuhi sjellin reshje t mdha shiu dhe ndodhin kur nj linj ajri i ngroht dhe i lagsht rrjedh nga afr ishujve prtej Oqeanit Paqsor n Bregun Perndimor.

Kur arrin ajrin m t freskt mbi tokn perndimore, avulli i ujit bie si shi i dendur. Lumenjt atmosferik jan rajone t gjata dhe rrjedhse t atmosfers q bartin avujt e ujit npr nj pjes t qiellit 250 deri n 375 milje t gjer. Ato mund t jen m shum se 1000 milje t gjata - dhe mund t mbajn m shum uj se lumi Misisipi.

Burimi: USA Today

----------


## Albo

*Prmbytja e Kalifornis detyron evakuime masive, voglushin e merr rrjedha e furishme e ujit*



Nga CHRISTOPHER WEBER dhe STEFANIE DAZIO

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Ndrsa nj tjetr stuhi e fuqishme pushtoi Kalifornin, nj djal 5-vjear u prfshi nga prmbytjet t hnn n bregdetin qendror t shtetit dhe u urdhrua nj komunitet i tr bregdetar q sht shtpia e Princit Harry, Oprah Winfrey dhe t famshm t tjer. pr t'u evakuuar n prvjetorin e pest t rrshqitjeve vdekjeprurse t balts atje.

Dhjetra mijra njerz mbetn pa energji elektrike dhe disa shkolla u mbylln gjat dits. Rrugt dhe autostradat u shndrruan n lumenj q rrjedhin, pemt u prmbysn, balta rrshqiste dhe shofert ulrinin ndrsa goditnin bllokimet e rrugve t shkaktuara nga mbeturinat e rna. Numri i t vdekurve nga vargu i pamshirshm i stuhive u rrit nga 12 n 14 t hnn, pasi dy persona u vran nga rrzimi i pemve, than zyrtart shtetror.

Nj krkim afrsisht shtat orsh pr djalin e zhdukur gjeti vetm kpucn e tij prpara se zyrtart ta anulonin pasi nivelet e ujit ishin shum t rrezikshme pr zhytsit, than zyrtart. Djali nuk sht deklaruar i vdekur, tha zdhnsi Tony Cipolla i Zyrs s Sherifit t Qarkut San Luis Obispo.

Nna e djalit po ngiste nj kamion kur ai u bllokua n ujrat e prmbytjeve pak para ors 8 t mngjesit pran Paso Robles, nj qytet i vogl n brendsi nga bregu qendror i Kalifornis, sipas Tom Swanson, ndihms shefi i Departamentit t Zjarrfiksve t Qarkut Cal Fire/San Luis Obispo.

Kalimtart ishin n gjendje t nxirrnin nnn nga kamioni, por djali u nxor nga automjeti dhe n rrjedhn e poshtme, me gjas n nj lum, tha Swanson. N at koh nuk kishte asnj urdhr evakuimi n zon.

Rreth 130 milje (209 kilometra) n jug, i gjith komuniteti i Montecito dhe kanionet prreth t plagosur nga zjarret e fundit ishin nn nj urdhr evakuimi q erdhi n prvjetorin e pest t nj rrshqitjeje dheu q vrau 23 njerz dhe shkatrroi m shum se 100 shtpi n bregdet. enklav.

N Los Angeles, nj grop glltiti dy makina n zonn Chatsworth t hnn mbrma. Dy persona shptuan vet dhe zjarrfiksit duke prdorur litar dhe nj shkall ajrore shptuan dy t tjer q kishin lndime t lehta, than autoritetet.

Shrbimi Kombtar i Motit raportoi norma reshjesh prej nj in (2.5 centimetra) n or, me rrebeshe t dendura q priten gjat gjith nats n zonn e pasur, ku rrugt gjarprojn prgjat kodrave t pyllzuara t mbushura me shtpi t mdha. Montecito sht i shtrydhur midis maleve dhe Paqsorit dhe sht shtpia e t famshmve duke prfshir Rob Lowe dhe Harry dhe Meghan, Duka dhe Dukesha e Sussex.

Ellen DeGeneres ndau nj video n Instagram t saj duke qndruar prball nj prroi t trbuar pran shtpis Montecito ku jeton me gruan e saj, aktorin Portia de Rossi. Ajo tha n postim se u sht thn t strehohen n vend sepse jan n tok t lart.

"Kjo sht menduri!" drejtuesi i talk show-it, i veshur me kapu dhe mushama, thot n video. “Ky prrua pran shtpis son nuk rrjedh kurr, kurr. sht ndoshta rreth nnt kmb lart dhe do t shkoj dy kmb t tjera lart.”

Prona e Jamie McLeod ishte nn urdhrin e evakuimit t Montecito, por ajo tha se nuk kishte asnj mnyr q ajo t "zbriste nga mali" me nj prrua t nxituar n njrn an dhe nj rrshqitje dheu nga ana tjetr. Pronarja 60-vjeare e Sanctuary Bird Santa Barbara tha se nj nga punonjsit e saj erdhi pr t br nj drges javore ushqimore dhe gjithashtu sht bllokuar.

McLeod tha se ajo ndihet me fat sepse shtpia e saj qndron n tok t lart dhe energjia sht ende e ndezur. Por ajo tha se sht lodhur nga urdhrat e shpeshta t evakuimit q nga zjarri masiv i pasuar nga rrshqitja vdekjeprurse e dheut pes vjet m par.

"Nuk sht e leht t zhvendosesh," tha McLeod. "Un e dua plotsisht at - prve n katastrof."

Sherifi i Qarkut Santa Barbara, Bill Brown, tha se vendimi pr t evakuuar afro 10,000 njerz ishte "bazuar n shkalln e lart t vazhdueshme t reshjeve pa asnj tregues se kjo do t ndryshoj para se t bjer nata". Prrenjt ishin tejmbushur dhe shum rrug u prmbytn.

Korsit drejt veriut t US 101, nj rrug kryesore bregdetare, pritej t mbylleshin deri t martn. Shum autostrada t tjera dhe rrug lokale u mbylln pr shkak t rrshqitjeve t gurve dhe prmbytjeve.

N bregdet, u lshuan urdhra evakuimi n konten Santa Cruz pr rreth 32,000 banor q jetonin pran lumenjve dhe prrenjve t fryr nga shiu. Lumi San Lorenzo u deklarua n fazn e prmbytjes dhe pamjet e dronit treguan shum shtpi t ulura n uj me balt kafe, gjysmat e siprme t makinave duke par jasht.

Maria Cucchiara, e cila jeton n Feltonin e vogl, t prmbytur, shkoi pr nj shtitje pr t numruar bekimet e saj pasi "nj deg e madhe u prplas" n atin e studios s saj t vogl, tha ajo.

Un kam dy kotele dhe mund t ishim vrar. Ishte mbi nj ton, "tha ajo. "Kshtu q sht e panevojshme t thuhet, ishte shum shqetsuese."

Nicole Martin, pronare e Fern River Resort n Felton, prshkroi nj sken m t qet t hnn. Klientt e saj pinin kafe mes pemve t larta drur t kuq dhe po “po shijonin shfaqjen”, tha ajo, ndrsa tavolinat e piknikut dhe mbeturinat e tjera notonin n San Lorenzo t fryr.

Lumi sht zakonisht rreth 60 kmb (18 metra) posht kabinave, tha Martin, por ai zvarritet deri n 12 kmb (4 metra) nga kabinat.

N Kalifornin Veriore, disa rrethe mbylln shkollat dhe m shum se 35,000 klient mbetn pa energji elektrike n Sacramento - nga m shum se 350,000 nj dit m par pasi rrehjet e 60 mph (97 km/h) rrzuan pem madhshtore n linjat e energjis elektrike, sipas Qarkut Komunal t Sacramento. . Nj person i pastreh i vrar nga nj pem n rnie n rajon ishte ndr vdekjet e reja t njoftuara t hnn.

Shrbimi Kombtar i Motit paralajmroi pr nj "parad t pamshirshme t lumenjve atmosferik" - shtllunga t gjata lagshtie q shtrihen n Paqsor q mund t lshojn sasi marramendse shiu dhe bore. Reshjet e pritshme gjat dy ditve t ardhshme vijn pasi stuhit javn e kaluar ndrpren energjin elektrike, prmbytn rrugt dhe goditn vijn bregdetare.

Presidenti Joe Biden lshoi nj deklarat emergjence t hnn pr t mbshtetur reagimin ndaj stuhis dhe prpjekjet e ndihms n m shum se nj duzin qarqesh.

Shrbimi i motit lshoi nj vzhgim t prmbytjeve pr nj pjes t madhe t Kalifornis Veriore dhe Qendrore, me 6 deri n 12 in (15 deri n 30 centimetra) shi q priten deri t mrkurn n ultsirat tashm t ngopura t zons Sacramento.

N zonn e Los Anxhelosit, kishte potencial pr deri n 8 in (20 centimetra) shi n zonat kodrinore von t hnn dhe t martn. Pritej gjithashtu surf i lart.

Pjesa m e madhe e Kalifornis mbetet n thatsir t rnd deri n ekstrem, megjithse stuhit kan ndihmuar n mbushjen e rezervuarve t varfruar.



Burimi: Associated Press

----------


## Albo

*Shenja nga Qielli: Trmeti masiv 7.6 ball dmton ndrtesa n Indonezi, ndihet deri n Australi*


_Nj shtpi e dmtuar shfaqet pas nj trmeti me magnitud 7.6 ball q goditi thell oqeanin pran Indonezis dhe Timorit Lindor, n ishujt Tanimbar n Maluku m 10 janar 2022.
BNPB/AFP nprmjet Getty Images_

XHAKARTA, Indonezi - Nj trmet i fuqishm n thellsi t detit dmtoi ndrtesat e fshatit n nj zinxhir ishull t leht t populluar n Indonezin lindore t martn hert, dhe lkundjet e tij t konsiderueshme u ndjen gjersisht n Australin veriore.

Dy ndrtesa shkollore dhe 15 shtpi u dmtuan n ishujt Tanimbar, me nj nga shtpit e dmtuara rnd dhe tre t dmtuara mesatarisht. Raportohet vetm pr nj banor t plagosur.

Banort vendas ndjen lkundje t forta pr tre deri n pes sekonda. Pati panik kur trmeti u trondit, kshtu q banort u larguan nga shtpit e tyre, tha n nj deklarat Abdul Muhari, zdhns i Agjencis Kombtare pr Zbutjen e Fatkeqsive, duke cituar agjencin lokale.

Epiqendra e trmetit me magnitud 7.6 ishte n Detin Banda, m afr ishujve Tanimbar n provincn Maluku q kan rreth 127,000 banor, sipas t dhnave t vitit 2021. Lkundjet u ndjen n disa rajone, duke prfshir provincat Papua dhe East Nusa Tenggara, si dhe n Australin veriore.

Agjencia e Meteorologjis, Klimatologjis dhe Gjeofiziks e Indonezis lshoi ​​​​nj paralajmrim pr cunami q u hoq tre or m von.

Bazuar n katr vzhgimet e matsve t batics rreth qendrs s trmetit, ai nuk tregoi ndonj anomali apo ndryshim t rndsishm n nivelin e detit, tha kreu i agjencis Dwikorita Karnawati.

Shrbimi Gjeologjik i SHBA tha se epiqendra e trmetit ishte n nj thellsi prej 65 miljesh jo shum larg majs veriore t Australis. Trmetet m t thella priren t shkaktojn m pak dme n siprfaqe sesa lkundjet e cekta, por ndjehen m gjersisht.

M shum se 1000 njerz n Australin veriore, prfshir qytetin e Darvinit, i raportuan Geoscience Australia se e ndjen trmetin. Qendra e Prbashkt e Paralajmrimit t Cunamit n Australi tha se trmeti nuk prbnte krcnim pr cunami n kontinent ose ndonj ishull apo territor.

Kngtarja australiane Vassy shkroi n Twitter se ishte trmeti m i gjat q kishte ndjer.


_Vendndodhja e trmetit me magnitud 7.6 n Detin Banda tregohet n nj hart, n brigjet e Rajonit t Ishujve Tanimbar t Indonezis dhe Timorit Lindor, m 10 janar 2023.
Fletpalosje USGS/EPA-EFE/Shutterstock_

Ne dolm me vrap nga shtpia n mes t nats. Nuk kam prjetuar kurr nj trmet q zgjati kaq gjat dhe u ndje aq i fort. Ishte mjaft e frikshme, ka shkruar Vassy. "Na zgjoi n mes t nats."

Indonezia shpesh tronditet nga trmetet dhe shtrihet n "Unazn e Zjarrit" t Paqsorit, harkun e gabimeve sizmike rreth Oqeanit Paqsor, ku ndodhin shumica e trmeteve dhe shprthimeve vullkanike n bot.


Burimi: NY Post

----------

